# Having a baby in Airdrie / Calgary



## joy6328 (Feb 11, 2013)

Hi!

So because this is somewhat anonymous - I'll announce that I am very early pregnant... but I have no idea what to do next.

We got here in November but dont have a family doctor yet - I have called every doctor in Airdrie and apparently most aren't taking new patients and the rest like to have a "Meet and Greet" before approving you a new patient... 

How do you go about having a baby here? Can you register at a hospital - do you need to go through a GP - Can you choose to have an OBGYN or do you need to be specifically referred to one?

So many questions... I already have a 22m old daughter so I just want to make sure I am setting myself up properly...

Can anyone help?
At this stage it looks like i might need to go into Calgary for Pre-Natal care... 

Thanks in advance guys - I appreciate it!


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

joy6328 said:


> Hi!
> 
> So because this is somewhat anonymous - I'll announce that I am very early pregnant... but I have no idea what to do next.
> 
> ...


'

You need to have a GP for a referral to the appropriate specialist who will have hospital privileges, hopefully nearby where you live. If none taking new patients then you should go to a walk-in clinic. Doctors there are just as qualified.


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

What visa are you on?

If you want a midwife, start calling now.

Not sure a walk-in can refer to OBGYN, many won't in Ontario (been there!).

If you call back some of the Dr's you are interested in, and explain your situation, they may "find" a space, otherwise contact the provincial governing body for Dr's and ask for assistance.


----------



## joy6328 (Feb 11, 2013)

Thanks Guys! 

Finally found a new doctor who moved here 2 weeks ago and is taking new patients!


----------

